# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  chrome wont store login cookies...

## Lemonada8

So i cleared my cookies in my chrome browser and now it doesnt want to save my login status, i have to login each time i come to the forum. I have no idea why? It did this before and then suddently just started working? It works for other sites (fbook). it does save my login info however (username and pass) so i can login in quickly but the 'remember me' box doesnt seem to work?

----------


## D7M

wrench at the top right, options, under the hood, click "clear bowsing data" then uncheck "auto fill options" and "remember log in info"

----------


## Lemonada8

awesome thanks!

----------


## Lemonada8

Its doing it again... but i tried what u said and it doesnt seem to be working  :Frown:

----------


## Lemonada8

bump?

i cleared all cookies and browsing data, and it still not working... its like the 'remember me' box isnt clicked but it is i swear

----------

